# Id My Turtle



## FreeTv (Feb 16, 2007)

http://www.aussiepythons.com/showthread.php?p=751084&posted=1#post751084

Can anyone tell me more about my Turtle

Thanks 

Adam


----------



## PhilK (Feb 16, 2007)

Looks like a longneck, but I'm no expert


----------



## moosenoose (Feb 16, 2007)

Im voting a long-neck also - but I'm crap at IDing turts


----------



## Adandiluvsmyreptiles (Feb 17, 2007)

He's an Eastern Long Neck 
Take a pic with the tail showing and I can tell you what sex it is


----------



## FreeTv (Feb 17, 2007)

Adandiluvsmyreptiles said:


> He's an Eastern Long Neck
> Take a pic with the tail showing and I can tell you what sex it is


 

Thanks, but easier said than done,

I'll try, but thanks for the ID

Adam


----------



## mrdestiny (Feb 18, 2007)

A young hatchling long neck turtle will have orange or red and black spots on the plastron, and will emit an odour when handled....hope this helps with the ID.
Allan


----------



## sunlover69 (Feb 20, 2007)

Thats a Tortoise, not a turtle, as turtles have flippers, not feet. But yeah, its an Eastern long neck _tortoise_.


----------



## expansa1 (Feb 20, 2007)

sunlover69 said:


> Thats a Tortoise, not a turtle, as turtles have flippers, not feet. But yeah, its an Eastern long neck _tortoise_.



There are no tortoises in Australia. That is an old term given to our freshwater turtles by Australians many years ago to differentiate between marine and freshwater turtles. This bad terminology "tortoise" led to the death of many freshwater turtles that were tethered to clotheslines and kept in avairies with only a drinking bowl for water.

Please read the first page of the caresheet below:
http://members.optusnet.com.au/~expansa1/

Cheers,
Craig


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Feb 20, 2007)

was waiting for you to pick that up craig, this is a great link to


----------



## PhilK (Feb 20, 2007)

Yeah I was also wondering if someone would pick that up. Nice catch haha.


----------



## gaara (Feb 20, 2007)

lol damn 1st post and shot down, that's gotta hurt.


----------



## Scleropages (Feb 20, 2007)

sunlover69 said:


> Thats a Tortoise, not a turtle, as turtles have flippers, not feet. But yeah, its an Eastern long neck _tortoise_.


 

TURTLES HAVE FLIPPERS , TORTOISE HAVE FEET AND TERRAPINS HAVE SORTA BOTH SO "OVERSEAS IT WOULD BE CALLED A "LONG NECK TERRAPIN" BUT OVER HERE ITS JUST A "TURTLE":|


----------



## FreeTv (Feb 25, 2007)

Adandiluvsmyreptiles said:


> He's an Eastern Long Neck
> Take a pic with the tail showing and I can tell you what sex it is


 
Here is the best I have so far.

Cheers

Adam


----------



## olivehydra (Feb 25, 2007)

Just a question..........how did you plan on completing your NPWS fauna records if you didnt know the species you "bought"? Did the seller forget to tell you?


----------



## munkee (Feb 25, 2007)

Damn olive you beat me to it.


----------



## FreeTv (Feb 25, 2007)

FreeTv said:


> My question is I got this turtle from a friend at work who’s kids could no longer look after or have lost interest in and i have no idea what kind he is ? Can anyone shed some light on what type.. he eats like bull on blood worms etc, how big will he grow do you think, so i can work out tank size


 
http://www.aussiepythons.com/showthread.php?p=751084&posted=1#post751084

I was giving the Turtle as it was no longer wanted or willing to be looked after, I rather see it have a home than released in to the wild !!! Do you not agree, and Yes I'm trying to find this info for my NPWS paper work..

\Thanks for your comments


----------



## -Peter (Feb 25, 2007)

*turtle*

x


----------



## FreeTv (Feb 25, 2007)

consequence said:


> x


 Male ????


----------



## -Peter (Feb 26, 2007)

see pm


----------

